# Buyer in Kentucky



## Baerdric (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi!

I am a retired man in Winchester Kentucky who wants a small mouse for a pet. I have been studying them for about a year and do not want to buy one from the Pet Store. I believe I want a Blue Point or seal point female (or two), at a young age that are hand raised and can be sent to me or which are a reasonable drive from East central Kentucky.

I've owned pet mice and rats before, including a very well trained rat (Peanut) that was allowed run of the house because she (usually) went back to her box for litter.

I would love to talk to any breeders, I have a small apartment and probably cannot breed myself, but would enjoy discussing it or lending out space or breeding any females I do get.

Thanks!


----------



## Baerdric (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe I'm posting on the wrong board. Is there a board that is more geared to new owners and might have folks willing to sell a mouse as a pet?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy!

I am a new owner myself, and I got my mice as pets  There's just maybe not anyone close to you, and it's also a quiet time on the forums because of Christmas. Give it a few more days.

Welcome to the forums


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome I hope you find your pet mice.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

There ARE breeders on here in the USA, but I believe most of us are in the UK. You might just have to shout a little louder to get the attention of someone in your neck of the woods.
Did you put a post in the "Mice for sale/wanted" section?
I would think you're more likely to get a response from there.

I do hope you can find a good mouse....good luck
xx


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the forums! Unfortunately, I do not breed blue points or seal points, nor do I live very close. I live in the midwest.


----------

